# Simple Lawn Solutions



## jasonlopez7480 (May 25, 2019)

Hi there everybody. I bought the Simple Lawn Solutions liquid Aeration product to see if it would work because reviews on Amazon were off the charts. I put 3ozs in my hose end sprayer but it seemed to go real quick and not cover 2500 sq ft. Question is do I put 3ozs then fill the rest of the container with water or add more solution?


----------



## Durso81 (Apr 10, 2018)

jasonlopez7480 said:


> Hi there everybody. I bought the Simple Lawn Solutions liquid Aeration product to see if it would work because reviews on Amazon were off the charts. I put 3ozs in my hose end sprayer but it seemed to go real quick and not cover 2500 sq ft. Question is do I put 3ozs then fill the rest of the container with water or add more solution?


Can't speak for this specific product but with Air 8 I do not. I just add the product. It's all about the setting on the hose end and your walking speed. Like I started out on my ortho on 2oz now 2 1/2 but still had some left so 3 will probably be my sweet spot.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Did you calibrate the sprayer in any way?


----------



## jasonlopez7480 (May 25, 2019)

SCGrassMan said:


> Did you calibrate the sprayer in any way?


I went with the recommendation on the bottle with 1oz.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

jasonlopez7480 said:


> Hi there everybody. I bought the Simple Lawn Solutions liquid Aeration product to see if it would work because reviews on Amazon were off the charts. I put 3ozs in my hose end sprayer but it seemed to go real quick and not cover 2500 sq ft. Question is do I put 3ozs then fill the rest of the container with water or add more solution?


What kind of sprayer and what setting? Hose end sprayers can put out enough for you to spray and have a beer before the next step but also enough for you to sprint while you spray.


----------



## jasonlopez7480 (May 25, 2019)

TN Hawkeye said:


> jasonlopez7480 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there everybody. I bought the Simple Lawn Solutions liquid Aeration product to see if it would work because reviews on Amazon were off the charts. I put 3ozs in my hose end sprayer but it seemed to go real quick and not cover 2500 sq ft. Question is do I put 3ozs then fill the rest of the container with water or add more solution?
> ...


I have the Ortho Hose End Sprayer. So per the Aeration Bottle it states to put the setting at 1oz per 1oz of solution. So used 3ozs so I put the setting at 3oz. I'm going to spray my backyard and use 2oz and fill the remaining portion of the container with water and see how that works.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

jasonlopez7480 said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > jasonlopez7480 said:
> ...


The settings on the ortho correlate to how much solution comes out in one gallon of water. The sprayer puts out roughly 2 gallons per minute. So on a 3 setting you were putting out 3oz in 30 seconds. To put out 1oz of solution per thousand you could set it at a 1, put your 3oz in, add 6-9oz of water and mix. Six oz will give you a minute to spray the 1000sq ft and 9 oz will give you 90 seconds. Just curious, don't SLS products usually come with their own spray top?


----------



## hefegrass (Mar 20, 2019)

TN Hawkeye said:


> jasonlopez7480 said:
> 
> 
> > TN Hawkeye said:
> ...


i think most of their stuff comes in either a hose end spray container or they sell larger gallon jugs. But I bought the 32 oz of this aerator from simple lawn solutions and it didnt come in a sprayer , just a 32 oz jug


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

hefegrass said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > jasonlopez7480 said:
> ...


Now that you mention it I think Ryan knorr did say something about that.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

So the short answer is no, you didn't calibrate it 

In the sprayer, set it to 1oz (or whatever you're supposed to put on 1000 square ft), and mark out a 10x100 or 20x50 area of concrete, and see how many ounces it takes you to cover that area at your walking speed, hose flow, etc.

Then do maths and adjust things accordingly.


----------

